# Im Embarrased but - Vaginal Odor after M/C?



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

This is completely humiliating to even ask - especially since I know I have an online stalker who will get a kick out of this and share it with everyone who will listen - but Im a little concerned and being that I went to the ER 4 times last week I really want to wait until Friday when I can see Dr. But I need to know if this is something I need to immediatly be seeking treatment for.

I just used the restroom and while I still have some spotting since my loss a week ago - I have a very - offensive odor down there. It almost smells to me like vomit. I know my sense of smell is still heightened by hormones - but this is really funky. I am wondering if there is a way I could have an infection or something? Or is this normal? Am I allowed to douche and use some RePHresh (PH balancer)?

Im hoping its something I can just deal with on Friday - because really - the Dr. On Call is not much help generally and I wouldn't call this an emergency persay. But the only symptom Im having is funky smell and its truly grossing me out. I never have vaginal odor so-----anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Do you have any other symptoms of infection, such as fever or pain? What is the consistency of your discharge? I understand at this point it might be difficult to assess a change in color to indicate infection, but is it stringy or clotty, or thin or mucousy (as opposed to how it was a before you noticed the odor)?
I've never had a m/c but from everything I understand as a post-partum nurse, no, I wouldn't douche with anything unless instructed to do so by your doctor or widwife.


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

I would say its thin discharge. It doesn't have a color or anything to it aside from the slight spotting. I dont really have any achyness or cramping or anything. No fever via ear themometer.
So is it something that is just weird after a loss - or should I call the doc on Friday?
Thanks again - this is so embarassing!


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorry to get so personal but did you have a D&C?
It seems you are feeling fine and are pretty asymptomatic, which is great. But sometimes a foul vaginal odor can be a sign of infection, especially since you aren't prone to vaginal odor and since you aren't having a lot of bleeding (because uterine blood sometimes has a metallic-like smell to it but since you're not bleeding heavily...). Since you're just spotting and it's a strong smell, I'd go ahead and call the on-call doctor. He/she may just say it's okay to wait until Friday to see your regular doctor (ask if that would be okay since it is your preference). Or, given your recent events, they may go ahead and just call in a prescription.
While it may be no big deal, I'd personally err on the side of caution on this one. If it is a uterine infection, I'd hate for it to get worse. In the mean time, drink lots of fluids, rest, and please don't use any douching unless the doctor tells you to.

And I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a natural miscarriage and by the time I got to the ER was able to tell them I had seen the baby so no D&C needed.
Alrighty then - I will call the on call now! Thanks again! I appreciate your advice! Hopefully he/she will just call something in or let me wait. I REALLY dont need another ER bill (already dreading what 4 visits are going to cost me - why oh why doesnt the big stuff happen during office hours??).


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

You might also want to post this in the Birth Professionals forum and see if any of the mw's can give you any advice. Good luck to you and I hope everything works out.


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

I think some women get an odor after pregnancy, full term or not. However, if you are really concerned see a doc.








:







:







:


----------



## lily34 (May 6, 2009)

After my son was born I started experiencing bouts with bacterial vaginosis. I personally prefer organic products and found a wonderful product that really works for me. Their web site is http://www.femanol.com

I hope others have the success I have had with this product.

Lily


----------

